# Dad - Owen Ward



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

In memory of my Dad Owen Ward 92years old we had his life support turned off on 28 February 2010 he passed on the 1st of March 2010 but l won't be able to post this before then.

I can not discuss my fathers passing with my Mum as she is currently in the psych ward with a breakdown and l have not told her the date as she has enough to cope with. I will see her Tuesday evening and behave as if it is just another day unless she realises the date. 

I realise this is for members who have passed so hope no one mind my putting about my Dad here. Just sitting here crying as it has been a bad year and l can not cuddle my husband Brian who passed on the 4/10/2010.

Thanks
Caro


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*loss*

Hello,

Sorry to hear of your losses.

Did your Dad have good years towards the end?

Hope you have good memories of them both.

Regards,
TM>


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My thoughts are with you - my father also passed away on 1st March, although that was in 2001. There aren't many days when I don't think of him still.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks folks and l have good memories of Dad but in his last years he had bad health. Dad never complained though and used to say "God gave me life so l am going to enjoy it".


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad news,just remember the good times,take care.

Les


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think thats the worse thing to have to do and thats agree to the life support being turned off.
We had to do that with our 16 year old daughter 33 years ago.
But remember it is just that "Life support" and so they are gone if they do not carry on breathing on their own.

It is a day now and in the past so look forward and plan the year ahead and plan all the journey's you want to do people to see and places to go.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What a distressing year for you Caro. Thinking of you at this sad time, I will include you in my prayers at Church this morning. Best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you.

Dave and Margaret


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of you Caro, what a stressful and distressing time.
Concentrate on the future make plans, the sadness and sense of loss never really goes (it is 42years since my dad died) but it is possible to find our own way of coping.
Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try to think of the good times is all I can suggest. I know it's hard, you have my sympathy, Alan.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You have my deepest sympathy for your loss. It must be really hard for you and your poor mum. Thinking of you.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

i lost my mum a little over a year ago - these 'anniversary' dates can be awful can't they.There will come a time when the memories you remember are the happy ones, its not always easy, but it does get less painfull,

Kelvyn


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mum*



Kelcat said:


> i lost my mum a little over a year ago - these 'anniversary' dates can be awful can't they.There will come a time when the memories you remember are the happy ones, its not always easy, but it does get less painfull,
> 
> Kelvyn


Did not realise it was that long ago when your mum was taken.

Hope the pain can ease a little

Regards,
TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Caro - you've had a bugger of a year, haven't you?

I hope things improve for you. I'm sure they will.

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Caro,

It's brave of you to share your hurt here, but it's a good thing to have done. Life's never the same again without your Mum or Dad no matter what age you are, so you're in my thoughts tonight.

Dougie.


----------

